# doom metal



## jeffyDee (Dec 17, 2012)

share anything doom metal related here


----------



## the jester (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## jeffyDee (Dec 17, 2012)

electric wizard is pretty sick im assuming you know of sleep


----------



## the jester (Dec 17, 2012)

fuckin a man!


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 17, 2012)

there are so many names for metal now, i dont know , doom metal,whats the fuckin difference, this is a bout as close as i , how come you didint put anything up????????jeffy check out metal thread i put up a while ago..


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 17, 2012)

metal thread.is what its called


----------



## Everymanalion (Dec 17, 2012)

OM is the best. Ever. Even better than Sleep.


----------



## noitanicullaH (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Maryy (Mar 21, 2013)

Acid Witch!


----------



## Moldy Dixie (Jul 4, 2013)

fuckin Ahab


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2013)

mournful congregation is pretty good


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 21, 2013)

*DDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MMMMMMEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ?//????????????? what the fuck . who wants to be all depressed and stupid and shit metal is supposed to take you out of the bullshit you are dealing with now how bout .........bout as gloomy as i want to get . listen to the words!*


----------



## herbalfelonist (Oct 16, 2013)

Everymanalion said:


> OM is the best. Ever. Even better than Sleep.


what better then sleep...? i'ma check it out


----------



## herbalfelonist (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Mikael Runefoot (Apr 14, 2015)

This is THE best doom/black metal song ever. The Flight of Sleipnir- Draugr. You should check it out.


----------



## stormcrow (May 5, 2015)

I'm really diggin YOB and Conan lately. Have been also really into funeral doom like thergothon and moss.


----------

